# Wanna buy a chipper but has no paperwork



## MackenzieTree (Dec 16, 2012)

heyguys looking for a second opinoin wanna buy this 200 bandit chipper out of ny i live in ct he has no reg or title i guess in ny you dont need to register them but in good old ct you do, anyone been though this should i just use the plate off my other chipper i dont think its stolen because he was more than happy to let me take the numbers off the machine, so any ideas, thanks


----------



## treeman75 (Dec 16, 2012)

The chipper I bought didnt have any paper work either and I bought it from a city and they bought it new. In Iowa you dont need a plate on chippers. I would make sure to get a bill of sale with all the numbers.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 16, 2012)

Del_ said:


> Run the numbers by Bandit Industries and see what comes up.



Yeah, Is there a serial number on the tongue?
Jeff


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 16, 2012)

Ct over 2000lbs I am pretty sure you need a title so someone will have to do a title search


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 16, 2012)

We have no titles for anything even that new stump grinder I bought a month or two ago. In our state there is only certificate of origin.


----------



## kinburn (Dec 16, 2012)

Hmm have you painted this machine recently or was it repainted by the previos owner finding a serial number on a older brsuh bandit can be difficult especially if it has been repainted, I have been there.


----------



## MackenzieTree (Dec 16, 2012)

Yea Ct sucks with how strict They are makes it hard to do everything legit. I was told that all I need is a well filled out bill of sale and the pay the DMV to do a title search and then pay to register it


----------



## mckeetree (Dec 16, 2012)

Aw, the damn thing is probably hot. The seller probably didn't steal it but bought it dirt cheap with no documentation. They usually have some BS story about how long they have owned it. They are not worried about letting you take numbers off it because hey, they didn't steal it...they just bought it from someone that did. Happens around here all the time.


----------



## ronnyb (Dec 17, 2012)

There is no title with a Bandit chipper. I'm on my second one, and all you get is a build sheet/ certificate of origion. There should also be a small metal plate with all the info riveted on the chipper. If you call bandit with the info they can tell you the history, also use this when ordering parts.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 17, 2012)

ronnyb said:


> There is no title with a Bandit chipper. I'm on my second one, and all you get is a build sheet/ certificate of origion. There should also be a small metal plate with all the info riveted on the chipper. If you call bandit with the info they can tell you the history, also use this when ordering parts.



yeah but you dont live in Ct.

*Registering Trailers*
*
New boat trailers, utility trailers, snowmobile trailers, or any trailer for personal use must be registered at the Connecticut DMV.

You need to show the following documents to register a new traile*r:

Bill of sale. For homemade trailers, bring in the sales receipts for purchased parts used to make the trailer.

Dealer's certificate of origin (required only if the trailer weighs more than 3,000 pounds). Homemade trailers are excluded.

Application for Registration and Certificate of Title, completed and signed.

*Used Trailers
*
You need to show the following documents for used trailers:

Bill of sale.

Proof of previous Connecticut registration (if the trailer weighs 3,000 pounds or less).

Title properly assigned (if the trailer is over 3,000 pounds and manufactured after 1981).

Application for Registration and Certificate of Title, completed and signed.


----------



## Kottonwood (Dec 17, 2012)

I bought my morbark 2400 with no title.... got a great deal on it though.

I am sure CT is somewhat different than CO but I had to go the a lot of crap to get it registered but it is possible. I had to have the serial number verified by the police then they look up any previous owners (none came up on mine) but assuming it does you have to send a certified letter to these owners, then wait until they respond or not. Then you have to have your insurance company issue a bond on the equipment which is basically insurance in case there is ever a claim on it.

The whole process took about 30 days and cost me over a grand. So make sure you are getting a GREAT deal on it.


***forgot to mention I also needed to get it appraised at a dealer, I just had my truck shop write a letter stating the value


----------



## treeman75 (Dec 17, 2012)

MackenzieTree said:


> heyguys looking for a second opinoin wanna buy this 200 bandit chipper out of ny i live in ct he has no reg or title i guess in ny you dont need to register them but in good old ct you do, anyone been though this should i just use the plate off my other chipper i dont think its stolen because he was more than happy to let me take the numbers off the machine, so any ideas, thanks



All this title crap sounds like it would be a pain. I would buy it and throw your other chipper plate on it, if you get pulled over I would just play dumb and say you got the plates mixed up. When they run the plate they proably wont investigate it much.


----------



## Grouchy old man (Dec 17, 2012)

Only reason CT does it is because they charge property tax on it every year so they want to know all about it. Same with every vehicle. So there's your reason.:msp_mad:

NY doesn't do that. And In NY machinery pulled from place to place by your vehicle is not a trailer.


----------



## Grouchy old man (Dec 17, 2012)

> Registering Trailers
> 
> New boat trailers, utility trailers, snowmobile trailers, or any trailer for personal use must be registered at the Connecticut DMV.



For the hell of it I just searched the CT DMV website and nowhere does it say a chipper (or a log splitter, concrete mixer, etc.) is a trailer. Wanna find that for me? CT is famous for getting away with BS.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Dec 18, 2012)

In TX it falls under towable machinery, and it was never taged in TX, so had to have a bill of sale, take chipper to DPS to have the vin # varified,bring that form and pictures of machine and closeup of VIN #, and a signed appliction for TX title(even though it is not a titled vehicle),with the bill of sale to the tax collectors office, one good thing they waved the vehicle sales tax as its not a titled vehicle.A lot of hoops to jump through but the tags are only 6.00 per year, and Now I know its not stolen. 
Paul


----------



## MackenzieTree (Dec 18, 2012)

treeman75 said:


> All this title crap sounds like it would be a pain. I would buy it and throw your other chipper plate on it, if you get pulled over I would just play dumb and say you got the plates mixed up. When they run the plate they proably wont investigate it much.



I apperciate your guys input and advise but im goin with this lol , just tired of the bs and hasle of it all thanks and as they say in the trade climb safe.


----------

